# Thieves..They Took EVERYTHING!! .... Even my hunting buddy



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Got some bad news from a buddy of mine.

"I don't usually post things like this but my truck was stolen today at 4:30 from the Harbor Freight at I-10 & Federal Road. I was loaded up and headed teal and dove hunting for the weekend so not only did I lose my vehicle and the majority of my hunting gear I also lost my hunting buddy for the last 11 years. Please say a little prayer for my 12 year old lab "Ace" just don't know what to do."

2005 GMC Sierra Crew Cab Z71 Pewter color


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Man, I think I am going to throw up. Sorry about your stuff but Ace's situation just nausiates me. Best wishes for his safe return and sincerely, anything I can do, PM me. Does he have a micro chip? Your name and # on his collar?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

This sucks on a whole new level. I hope for the safe return of everything, especially the pooch. What in the hell is this world coming to?


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. That is about the lowest of the low that somebody could do, that's like kidnapping! Prayers sent bud!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Unbelievable...Prayers in hope of locating the Lab.


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Man, I bet you are beside yourself! I work at a chemical facility on the channel and take Federal/Maxey to the tunnel all the time. I will keep a look out. Maybe the Filthy basturds let him out somewhere in the area.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Scumbags! WTH is wrong with people nowadays! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this. I hope they find your truck with your lab in it. Some people are a piece.


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Prayers sent that you find your buddy safe and sound. Low life thieves.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Poor Pooch! Scumbags!! Karma is a [email protected]#$


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I work just up the road from there and will keep my eyes open for your stuff.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear the news. Prayers for the return of your dog. I hope he is located and returned to you. I know everything else is materialistic. I wonder if the media would help in locating your dog? Just a thought.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Could you contact a local TV station about this? It is your hunting buddy that got stolen! It is a good story for them and some publicity to get your buddy back! Scumbag thief, beyond words!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That is sorry as all get out.I hope you get your buddy back and truck all them material things can be replaced but that is family right there.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Man I'm sorry. That's just horrible. I do pray you get your stuff back, but most importantly that Ace is safe and you find him ASAP!! Please keep us posted man. I can't imagine.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

TranTheMan said:


> Could you contact a local TV station about this? It is your hunting buddy that got stolen! It is a good story for them and some publicity to get your buddy back! Scumbag thief, beyond words!


Very good idea. Make some calls man. It might help Ace get home even if you don't get the guns/equipment back.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry man. Can you give some details? Like did you run in the store real quick? Better pics of the truck, etc. Thanks


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Special place in hell for someone that steals a guys Lab. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Thieves*

I hope that you find your truck with Ace and the Scumbag who stole them sitting in it.

'Detain' them in the most 'humane' method possible, and prosecute them for Grand Larceny. I hope that they get 50 years with 'Bubba' and the Boyz.

By all means; get the TV folks in on the chase. Good Human Interest Story! JMHO C2


----------



## divesup (Apr 27, 2011)

They can have my truck guns and wife But take my dog????? That is is just low life [email protected]#$% wrong!!!!! Hope you find your Lab the most But you catch the Perps Call me I want to watch and or help with the outcome!!!


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Prayer sent. That is very upsetting.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Hope for a positive outcome for You and Ace.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Good night nurse! I have heard of people stealing cars and trucks and computers and guns and phones. I have even heard of stealing toys and equipment from children's facilities but I have NEVER heard of stealing a man's dog. That is just the lowest thing I've ever heard of!

I hope you find out who did this and get your stuff back but mostly I think I hope your dog bites the bastoid where he'd hate it the most.

Absolutely scary. What is this society coming to?


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Might drive the area and put up posters with his picture, I hope they didn't dump him out somewhere. If they did, it might be close. Sorry about your hunting buddy. I'll keep him in my prayers for his safe return to you!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Mallard..I just sent a friend of mine a msg with Ace's description and the circumstances asking if he and his fellow police officers in the area would keep and eye out for Ace. I ask him if they saw him to snag him up. Prayers!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

KARMA is a beitch! thats F'ed up about your dog. prayers for a safe return of him!


----------



## bevo83 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry about your loss. Keep us updated on events.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

This was my buddies Hunting dog not mine. I am trying to put the word out for him. I submitted the strory to all the major news outlets in the Houston area. Hopefully I will hear something soon. I will see if i can get a better picture of the truck.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

At least they could have let him go...


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I hope you find your dog. That is terrible.
Ken


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

man, i'm at a absolute lose for words....prayers on their way up.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

holy **** brother... I can't imagine.. makes me sick..

I'm a member of several dog rescue groups around Houston proper, I'll keep my eyes out.. I think Atascocita has it's own group on Facebook and maybe craigslist..
It would be a good place to keep an eye on..

The other **** is replaceable man....

Andrew


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

work in the area also ,we will keep an eye out for ace . i hope for the best


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

gvmtcheez said:


> Prayer sent. That is very upsetting.


X2! Hope you find your hunting buddy back,safe and sound.This post just touched a very sensitive nerve.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that! prayers up for Ace, and for those bastages gettin what they deserve.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for you loss, just an awful story to hear and that hunting buddy just breaks my heart.I pray for Gods justice to be swift and the fool or fools that did it may not sleep and feel very stupid for what they did.I have a 12 gauge you can barrow for the season pm me if you wish.I just looked at the picture of hunting buddy and want to cry God bring that hunting buddy home to our friend.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

I'm speechless and can only imagine what you're going through. Best wishes and prayers for the safe return of Ace.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Yeah. I've only got an old long Marlin goose gun, but yer welcome to borrow it. I'm not a hunter..

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

That is horrible, sorry to hear that. Prays going your way for the return of your stuff, expecially you hunting buddy. Sorry low life thiefs....


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Sheesh man that does suck for your buddy. Material things can be replaced but I really hope he gets his hunt'n buddy back. Prayers headed up.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that dog does not like its picture taken.. LOL

sure hope Ace is treated respectfully and returned safely!!! 

Thieves are truly the scum of the earth and cause more damage than just taking a persons stuff. Should be death penalties for multiple offenders, I'm ok with forgiving and helping after making one mistake, but death for two.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Freakin sickening! May those thieves rot in hell. :hairout:


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy ****. This really ****** me off. I would be SO *********** mad....

I truely hope there is a happy outcome on this.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

loss for words. hope they find the dog, everything else is replaceable.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Maaan.
My heart goes out to you - I pray for Ace to be returned shortly. 

A few years back someone stole both of my dogs from my house.
They kicked the fence in and cut the dog run. 
Keep your eyes on the Animal Control/SPCA websites. 
Long story short, two months later I was reunited with them both.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

maybe someone out here has a contact on the media to get this story out ...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

That sux! I hate a thief! Prayers for your buddy getting reunited with his pal.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

There is a special place in Hell for people like that


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

That is wrong in sooo many ways! I'm sorry about your losses. I hope those bastards get whats coming to them quickly!!!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I hope Ace bites the scum in the nads.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

'Crackheads' most likely. Keep an eye peeled on Craigslist and local pawn shops. This kind of trash don't need guns or equipment...they are after anything that can be turned into cash....

Prayin' the old dawg comes out OK...


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

If they fine these guys I would like to have 5 min. alone with them out in the woods.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

go back to HF and see if they have cam's covering the parking lot?


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Stealing a man's dog is equivalent to kidnapping. I hope they get caught and prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

reb said:


> Stealing a man's dog is equivalent to kidnapping. I hope they get caught and prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


Amen...prayers for your buddy and Ace. Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

That makes me mad as *****! I hope you find Ace and the *********** **** that took him!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

All that stuff can be replaced but stealing a man's dog is about as low down and dirty and someone can get. I hope they are found,beaten,tasered then shot.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I wish I hadn't read this one! Poor old dog, breaks my heart...


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I cant imagine someone stealing my dog. Hope the dog turns up.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats just plain WRONG. Hope you at least get your buddy back. Maybe the lowlife scumbag let him go in the area.. Good luck!


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Channel 2 and channel 11 called and they are trying to get something together today.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats horrible. Hope he makes it back home.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

mallardman02 said:


> channel 2 and channel 11 called and they are trying to get something together today.


sweet!!! Good luck!


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow that is just plain sad, hope everything returns to ya in one piece .


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Prayers for the safe return of your buddy.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mallardman02 said:


> Channel 2 and channel 11 called and they are trying to get something together today.


Thats great! Lets hope they come through. I work just past the tunnel and will keep an eye out too!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats bad


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

That's just pathetic that anyone would do that. Hope the dog bites their balls and doesn't let go. Keep us posted on what happens with media and if you locate dog, etc.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Work in the area as well and eat lunch out that way often. Will keep an eye out.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Since I work pretty close I decided to come over and just ride around the area and look during my lunch break.

Channel 2 has a van here now. Hopefully they will do done good.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

When they catch'em.... get a rope!

You just don't mess with a mans dog, that's just cold blooded! 

Hope you get Ace back safe and sound!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for dog to return home safe.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

That is the spitting image of my old lab Ranger. They have to be brothers somehow. I hope he is found uninjured. Prayers sent for his safe return. God bless him.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I am so ****** off right now I can't sit still. I keep envisioning my old 15 year old lab being stolen and I'm raging. Check the shelters, maybe these scumbags will have a heart and drop the dog off somewhere. I think my weekend is ruined.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

If anyone finds a link the local news does on this despicable act please post it up.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Prayers for the safe return of your pup. 

If I cought them before the authorities I would be pleading temporary insanity.


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

When they catch this guy I hope they turn the cameras off and give him a Rodney King style beating. Prayers that the pooch is found safe.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, that stinks. Sorry for you and Ace. Thats about as low as it gets.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hope the POS had some compassion for the pup.. I have no compassion for thieves

shot on sight..... May your pup fine its way back home..


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

man, you want to look around the area for the dog. any shelters in that area? again, good luck to you!!!!!


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

I read all 8 pages of post and hoping in the very next one there would be some happy news. 
I hope the hottest spot in hell is reserved for the basstards that did this.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

There's a special place in hell...


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a few soft and one hard gun case you can have to help you out on the road to recovery. Man reading your story makes me sick to my stomach. They took your dog, what a piece of s h i t!!


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Just saw this on channel 11. Prayers sent!!


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

sea ray said:


> Thats just plain WRONG. Hope you at least get your buddy back. Maybe the lowlife scumbag let him go in the area.. Good luck!


X2


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

This gives a new meaning to "riding shotgun"! A man has to have someone with him now days to protect his property from these criminals. Have a friend who has an auto repair shop in Cloverleaf, will pass this along to keep an eye out.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am lost for words, i posted this onto my facebook page we need as many eyes as we can looking for him.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

man that sucks. I grew up in North Shore and that I-10/Federal road area has always been a chithole.

Somebody said crackheads, but more than likely some mojo's stole your truck and it's in a chop shop around Jacinto City/Galena Park area. I'd go look up and down market street for your dog.

This is where they found about 4 or 5 buddy's trucks/cars back in they day every time they had one stolen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good luck man. really sorry to hear this. KARMA IS A BI%TCH


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Channel 11's website!

http://www.khou.com/community/blogs...-best-friend-at-hardware-store-170761806.html


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

channel 2 news is going to air the story in less than 5 mins. good luck


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

about to come on the 2 news


----------



## Quink (Jun 4, 2011)

First off sorry to hear that your truck was ripped off, I can't begin to imagine how you feel. The truck and stuff can be replaced but your buddy "Ace" can't. I told my wife what had happened and it brought a tear to her eye and told how sad it was. We both love DOGS and it makes me mad that someone would even do this. This inconsiderate ***hole apparently does not have any morals and to think that this pup was expendable. We both pray for the SAFE return of your buddy.....Quink


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Just saw the report on ch 2. Sorry to hear what happened, I hope you reunite with Ace really soon, am sure he misses you as much as you miss him


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

redfishking11 said:


> I am lost for words, i posted this onto my facebook page we need as many eyes as we can looking for him.


Posted it on FB as well. Praying for Ace's safe return.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Posted on fb as well. I hope Ace is home soon


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope this has a happy outcome for Ace..what a low life to do something like this.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

"Things" are replacable...relationships are not...my prayers are that ACE is returned.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Can't sink much lower than that, at least on this earthly plane. Sorry to read of this sad situation.


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

I was so hoping for a happy ending when I read this. My prayers to you and Ace. steve


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

http://m.click2houston.com/wap/news...ith=2&title=Top+Stories&headtitle=Top+Stories

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Saw you on Channel 2 news. You came across really well with your message. I hope that you and Ace are reunited. My best wishes to you.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I saw it on the news also. Feel sorry for your loss. No matter what, I hope the sorry low lifes find a safe place to leave your dog. There are some people who just need their ash shot off!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

KEN KERLEY said:


> I saw it on the news also. Feel sorry for your loss. No matter what, I hope the sorry low lifes find a safe place to leave your dog. There are some people who just need their ash shot off!


this is not one that you waste a bullet on, you beat them to death with a BFS! i wa glad to see it on the news. something good will come of this. keep you head high


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Saw this on face book. That's a lot of people getting this news. Good luck


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I know everything can be replaced but Ace.....I pray he get's Ace back.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Heart wrenching.  Prayers sent for Ace's safe return.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Kudos to ch. 2, they pushed the story out to the masses via their facebook page. 


Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Put on my fb page. I hope you find ace.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I hope this dog makes it home but until then i hope he is taking care of and fed and treated good.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok .. I reposted it on my facebook page also and again ask a couple of LEO's that work in the area to keep an eye out for Ace. Prayers!!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Tucsonred said:


> Ok .. I reposted it on my facebook page also and again ask a couple of LEO's that work in the area to keep an eye out for Ace. Prayers!!


reposted on my facebook as well. Still have family and friends over on the Eastside.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man I'm sorry to hear about this. Hope everything turns out the way you want it to.

TH


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mallard. I went and picked Will up.. This is a great dog! If anyone even thinks they see him let us know!!!! Thanx


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear this man. Hope they burn in hell, i hope all of the thieving trash does. Its pretty bad when you cant feel safe anywhere anymore.


-mac-


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats just terrible I hope you find your dog.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Stolen Dog!*

I'm still hoping and praying that this whole thing will turn out right and you can be reunited with your friend.

Someone knows something about this. You just can't turn up with a new truck and dog from somewhere without raising questions.

Eventually; the truth will 'out'. JMHO C2


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> I'm still hoping and praying that this whole thing will turn out right and you can be reunited with your friend.
> 
> Someone knows something about this. You just can't turn up with a new truck and dog from somewhere without raising questions.
> 
> Eventually; the truth will 'out'. JMHO C2


right on!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

*words can't express my feelings about this*

Brought tears to my eye buddy. I'd rather lose my wife than my pup who is my fishing buddy. Prayers and will be posting the pics on my facebook.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss wish I could help.


----------



## jakeego1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear this man, I hope that somehow you are reunited with your dog.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Mallardman02 said:


> Got some bad news from a buddy of mine.
> 
> "I don't usually post things like this but my truck was stolen today at 4:30 from the Harbor Freight at I-10 & Federal Road. I was loaded up and headed teal and dove hunting for the weekend so not only did I lose my vehicle and the majority of my hunting gear I also lost my hunting buddy for the last 11 years. Please say a little prayer for my 12 year old lab "Ace" just don't know what to do."
> 
> ...


You need to post photo of truck and the licence plate number. Everybody needs to look out for it the 2cool area. My hunting parter turned 14 this week and I would really be ****** if he was kidnapped. Only thing he hunts is lunch and a place to sleep. That truck is out there somewhere!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I've been away from my computer for a few days, I was really hoping to see some good news by now. sorry Bro..



Tortuga said:


> 'Crackheads' most likely. Keep an eye peeled
> on Craigslist and local pawn shops. This kind of trash don't need guns or equipment...they are after anything that can be turned into cash....
> 
> Prayin' the old dawg comes out OK...


Yup, quick cash for sure.. hopefully, like someone mentioned before, they will be compassionate regarding the pup..



MapMaster said:


> I wish I hadn't read this one! Poor old dog, breaks my heart...


Yeah... rough.. It's one of those that I'd be better off not knowing about it because it brings out the worst in me, but as much attention as the 2Cool group can bring to something like this it's always worth it..

I'd like to see/share the FB post, can someone gimme a link?

A


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

^^yep, really hope this has a happy ending.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I was hoping the same........



tunchistheman said:


> ^^yep, really hope this has a happy ending.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

It's just heart breaking. I posted on FB also and asked people to repost.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Any kind of luck or change in this case? Wonder if we got a reward or something out there if that might help to get the dog back. I figured he's have the dog back by now already. I feel bad for the dog I hope he is ok.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I just saw that KHOU has the story on their web-site. Maybe more publicity will help. I sure hope so.


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

Everyday i click on this link to see if there is a update, i hope your little buddy turns up safe.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Russell B said:


> Everyday i click on this link to see if there is a update, i hope your little buddy turns up safe.


I'm doing the same-All the luck & prayers in the world.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Not as of yet. I talked to the his insurance yesterday just trying to help get him a new ride. One more pain to add to the frustration. Still no Signs of Ace! sigh...


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

screw the truck and guns i hope and pray your pup is ok


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

right.......


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been avoiding posting on this hoping the dog would've been found. You'd best start checking shelters cause the dumb ars thieves probably are at least smart enough to set the dog free without tags to trace. He'll likely end up in an animal shelter one way or another and that's when the clock starts ticking. I hear up to 70% of animals brought in are euthanized after just a week. Forget your stuff, find your dog...jm.02...


.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

acoastalbender said:


> I've been avoiding posting on this hoping the dog would've been found. You'd best start checking shelters cause the dumb ars thieves probably are at least smart enough to set the dog free without tags to trace. He'll likely end up in an animal shelter one way or another and that's when the clock starts ticking. I hear up to 70% of animals brought in are euthanized after just a week. Forget your stuff, find your dog...jm.02...
> 
> .


Not only that, but Craigslist and newspaper ads, flyers on telephone poles on all sides of town, etc. If they turned him loose most likely someone took that awesome dog in and might be trying to find the owner.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

OP, was your dog chipped? just wondering. or tags on?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> OP, was your dog chipped? just wondering. or tags on?


Our lab was recently chipped for $37......

.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*dog*

Take it fom me he`s an older dog they will put him down pretty quick if he`s not claimed, lost my akita /shep Ft. worth got him and at the time didn`t know they had online where u can ck and they lied to me told me he was rescued out but was put down .So get word out somehow!!!! Rusty was healthy still ****** me off even though it started with firecrackers ended with thunderstorms. Hope u find him..........Bill


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm guessing no news yet?? Am so sorry...I had hoped to read good news today!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

The power of positive thinking can be amazing. Lets all think positive thoughts and pray this lab comes home.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I don't go a few hours without thinking about this thread.. we (my GF and I) are animal and dog in specific lovers. I haven't had the heart to tell her about this story. I will if there is a good outcome.. Her mother lost a 14 y/o cat earlier this week to an unknown virus, it's littermate was affected a few weeks before but survived, they were like family. We both, but her much more so, have very heavy hearts when something like this happens. I can tough it out better I guess is what I'm saying..
Very sad, everytime I see an update to this thread I'm hoping for good new.

Good luck man..

Andrew


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Lost Buddy*

I read this thread every day hoping that I'll see the good news that your dog has been found. The truck is probably history!

Keep us posted with hopefully; good news. I continue to pray! C2


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=916084&page=2

He was found this morning!


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

AMAZING!!! I just got chills reading that he was found along with some other people obviously!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Awesome news


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell yes! Love it!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

FANtastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

AWESOME


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome! Thread of the year, no doubt.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Sooooooooo Happy*

Great news!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

What a great outcome!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

This is just great news! I have been watching this thread everyday hoping for the best and that the dog would be found and be returned.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Excellent news-Good times ahead.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

THATS GREAT!!!!!!
Ive been praying and following this the whole time!!!!!


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

terrific. so happy for the owner. great news.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great news. A man and his dog reunited. It don't get no better than that. Very happy for all concerned, especially Ace.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Speechless!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd say a picture _is_ truly worth a thousand words!


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

That just made my day! Think I'll pick up a two steaks on the way home, one for me and and one for my dog. He probably won't understand the celebration... but I know he'll love some tasty cow treats!

It's so nice to see something end on a good note these days!!!!! :texasflag



Mallardman02 said:


> http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=916084&page=2
> 
> He was found this morning!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Great news!!!


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

Must be the pollen in the air...cause my eyes are getting watery.

So glad man and his best friend are back together.


----------



## ochapa (Feb 9, 2012)

The Power of Prayer truly works! Glad he's back w you!


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad you got your dog back, that is great news.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome news.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

*Yeah!*


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome to hear good news finally... As a dog lover myself, I'm not sure what I'd do if anything happened to my 3 furry kids... If it does happen, at least I'll know the best course of action according to this thread... Kudos to all involved...


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Cool story..


----------



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

Just Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can wait to watch the news tonight most of the time i don't like watching it!


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

When I saw this thread on top, I feared for the worst. I am very happy to hear a man and his best friend are reunited. I still hope the thieves are caught but that is secondary to the dog returning home.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Amen brother


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This makes my day. Big congrats too all involved in getting him back.


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Words can't describe how bada** this is. Glad you are reunited.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Proof positive that God is a dog lover!!!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> Proof positive that God is a *LAB* lover!!!


I only have three therefore my mind may be a bit skewed


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

What great news, made my day just knowing they are together again.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

That's AWESOME! So glad that you and Ace are back together again!


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great New. Glad ace is back with his owner.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Great news! 

I hope Ace took a bite out of crime.


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad (Jun 13, 2006)

slopoke said:


> I'd say a picture _is_ truly worth a thousand words!


Who wouldn't recognize that beautiful mug!!!



One of the best days of my life so far......


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Chesapeake's Dad said:


> Who wouldn't recognize that beautiful mug!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best days of my life so far......


He77 freaking yeah!
God is good!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hope someone can get a clip/story on the news to post up here


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

That's awesome! Very good news.


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

That just made my day !!! Great news


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad (Jun 13, 2006)

roundman said:


> hope someone can get a clip/story on the news to post up here


After they filmed it, they told us it would run at either 4, 5 or 6. KPRC, Local 2.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

What a great thing to happen. So you just saw him and it clicked? Was the dog in pretty good shape? You think someone's been taking care of him or did they just turn him lose?


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad (Jun 13, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> What a great thing to happen. So you just saw him and it clicked? Was the dog in pretty good shape? You think someone's been taking care of him or did they just turn him lose?


He was in good shape. Little scared. Saw him crossing a busy intersection and stopped the traffic to go grab him. Once i got him, i knew right away by his face that it was him.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Man that's bada**! green!!!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Green to you CD, you are a good man.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

wished that Ace could tell us where he has been! It must be a story!


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

What an awesome ending! Too bad ol Ace couldn't give a face sketch for the police. oh well, those dipsticks have their time coming to em. That's some seriously bad juju on their part ... and KARMA IS A B****!!! 

-B.Lullo


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I just checked back in on this thread and I'm so glad to hear you got your dog back. I've hesitated following the story too closely because I could just imagine your heartbreak. I know your boy was missing you, too.

Thank God for happy endings.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I looked at the picture of Ace that I saved to my laptop just this morning. I just can't imagine all of the emotions his family has felt in the past eleven days. God is good.


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

Delighted Ace is back home!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't get that Houston news, so if anyone can post the news story, that would be great!!
And congrats!!


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Great ending. 
Now if I could just get my eyes to stop leaking.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

What a fantastic ending for you and your dog!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Hunter11 said:


> This is just great news! I have been watching this thread everyday hoping for the best and that the dog would be found and be returned.


X2. This is such great news. This whole story has really bothered my wife and I. It's one thing to steal posessions, but our dogs are our kids.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Mr. Baker I am a happy man that you and Ace have been reunited. Followed this story every day.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

*Thank God!*

Followed this story as well since day 1.....Congrats man, I know u and ur pooch will sleep really good tonite! I cant imagine how I would feel if I lost one of my babies! Give the guy that found him a Big round of applause as well, the 2cool power here is so AWESOME!


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome news !
you da man CD


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Great ending!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hunter11 said:


> Green to you CD, you are a good man.


Yep, he should be maxed out in no time


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.khou.com/community/blogs...ter-thief-makes-off-with-truck-172181491.html


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

FANTASTIC! THAT IS GREAT NEWS, 

What part of town was he found in?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Way To Go CD!!!!!! Good job!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Story on Channel 2 News is getting ready to come on


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Cool! Too bad 2cool didn't get a plug.


----------



## texan1800 (Jul 15, 2006)

So glad to hear!!


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Unreal and congrats. This just made me sick watching everyday with no good news.


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats Mallardman I'm so glad you got your dog back!I could see replacing a truck and some hunting gear, but NEVER my dog. God bless and give that boy a big hug and a steak. Green sent


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Yippee I am so happy to hear the good news, and they say cats have 9 lives.

Wow I had a dream last night I got a new dog..wonder If somone is trying to 

tell me something?


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

So glad to hear! Been worried about him every since. I will admit, this story had made me become much closer to my dogs, I think for a while there I was taking them for granted.. Love those little fellows..


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

way cool


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Deal! :smile:


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I got chills reading your buddies post on refuge.com where he posts it was him!!! I've been following this thread since a minute after you posted.

I'm so happy that your buddy got his buddie back!!!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Great news and great job on CD's part recognizing Ace. I'm happy Mr. Baker got Ace back but happier Ace got Mr. Baker back. Gotta be just as tough when dogs lose their people.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Whene they catch the theives I want on the jury!!!!!! I got lots of spare rope!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Here's the KPRC story. They took credit of course. Who cares! The pup is home where he belongs.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/Dog-stolen-with-pickup-truck-found-safe/-/1735978/16806794/-/10ajobuz/-/index.html

I'm not too into the greenies but Chesapeake's Dad deserves as much reputation as the server can handle as far as I am concerned. Thanks again for stopping amigo. You made a lot of people sleep better tonight. This story had everyone in my household upset until today.


----------



## FishnBarbie (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not good at greenies either, but CD definitely deserves all we can give! And thanks FishinChick for posting that link. Happy day for that dear dog. Really impressed by the power of the internet and that so many were looking for him and one of our own recognized him.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank god for the internet and good people gave me the chills


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

That's great! Now if they can just catch the low lifes that stole the truck and equipment!!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Next time we have a great ending like this I'm going to become an allergy pill sponsor. I'll be my best customer. WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so happy that you and Ace are reunited again! It got to the point I would quickly go to the end of this post to see I there was good news and quickly leave again because this made me so hurt for you and Ace. They are truly non replaceable and I'm in years just about thinking of how happy the reunion must have been.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

A small message out to the mis-guided soul that grabed Ace, a very permanent member of Mr. Baker's family three weeks ago. We've been blessed by our hopes. 

"A super big hug from me to you for letting Ace go, w/o physical harm so he had a running chance of making it home. By now, maybe you've read the HouChron web paper article of the great news of him making it home, by an extraordinary event believed by myself to have manifested by supernatural action, DC was the chosen one this time. Thanks,-----for Ace's release if you stepped forward because of compassion for another mans pain.".


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, that story brought lots of tears to my eyes! Poor Old Ace didn't know what to do in the streets--thank God for good Samaritans and dog lovers!


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Saw the story on the news glad you and your bud ace are reunited


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

OttoMan said:


> Saw the story on the news glad you and your bud ace are reunited


x2. just saw it on the news (dvr). God is good!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome news.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm sorry I don't have time to read all the posts on all the threads regarding this. I don't have words to describe how happy I am for you and your pup. Statistics show that you beat the odds. 
Congtats bro, **** the truck, you came out ahead on this one. Give the pup a treat for me man..

Andrew..

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I just hope Ace had time to stop by IJ's lawn on his incredible journey! LOL

Glad you are home Ace! Claim your spot on the bed brother... you earned it!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

lordbater said:


> I'm sorry I don't have time to read all the posts on all the threads regarding this. I don't have words to describe how happy I am for you and your pup. Statistics show that you beat the odds.
> Congtats bro, **** the truck, you came out ahead on this one. Give the pup a treat for me man..
> 
> x-2


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

Saw the news... Congrats bro, Ace is home now!


----------



## TNTSpecial (Aug 16, 2007)

Fantastic news! So glad Ace was found and in good shape.
Now I gotta go dry my eyes............


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Excellent news!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Outstanding News!*

This news made my day! I'm so happy!

This proves that prayer does work. Thank God for this miracle. C2


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

Welcome home Ace :smile:


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Chesapeake's Dad said:


> Who wouldn't recognize that beautiful mug!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best days of my life so far......


Coolest thing I've seen in a while bro! 
Not that you need it but a greenie your way.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

:brew:


----------



## Chick-of-Sea (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome home Ace.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Just found this post today and wow what an emotional rollercoster! I've went from crying to laughing in joy in a very short time. I'd love to meet the jackass is that took him in the first place,preferable in a dark out of the way place where no one could hear him scream.

I read that the guy that found him just asked to go to the dog's owners duck lease with him once. I'm a poor man and can't make it happen by myself but if someone wants to start a collection to get him a guided duck hunt I'll definitely contribute.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

That is 2cool for sure. Like many, I've been checking this story for updates almost daily.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

I'm so glad you got your partner back!! I just saw it on the news online.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Been checking this post everyday, hoping and praying for a happy ending. Welcome home Ace. Now to catch the bastdges that stole truck and dog would be icing on the cake.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

TatterTot said:


> He77 freaking yeah!
> God is good!


 AMEN!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome Home Ace!!! GREAT ending...


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Scum ! Absolute low life scum. I sure hope you get your dog back.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

He got his dog back yesterday.


----------



## xp22 (Jul 20, 2012)

This is amazing!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!!! Freaking Incredible!!!


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sorry my comments were not proper for a G rated forum...I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great story, glad for the happy ending.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Frickin' A O K and amen!!!!!!!!!


.angelsm


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

So happy to hear the good news. Been following the thread daily. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kountryfolkz (May 24, 2010)

big-john said:


> I read that the guy that found him just asked to go to the dog's owners duck lease with him once. I'm a poor man and can't make it happen by myself but if someone wants to start a collection to get him a guided duck hunt I'll definitely contribute.


I just learned of this wonderful news. With cheer and softball we hardly get to watch the news. Of course this morning I had laptop issues but regardless - I had tears, goosebumps on my skin, and a HUGE smile in my heart. What a blessing!

Also, I would be willing to donate to a guided hunt for Mr. Coever!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

not sure what got me thinking about this today, but by any chance did Will ever find his dog???


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hunter11 said:


> He got his dog back yesterday.





oc48 said:


> not sure what got me thinking about this today, but by any chance did Will ever find his dog???


...


----------

